# Small Pole Line



## NJWVUGrad (May 12, 2011)

I've got a job in NJ where we have to go overhead for a relatively short distance

700' or so with three phase #2 ACSR through an open field.

Its a relatively straight shot.

Any rules of thumb for selecting pole class?

I have the NESC and the RUS design guide - but I don't want to go crazy on the calcs for something this small.

Any help would be appreciated

​


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Chewy has a small pole. Maybe he can help???


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

NJWVUGrad said:


> I've got a job in NJ where we have to go overhead for a relatively short distance 700' or so with three phase #2 ACSR through an open field. Its a relatively straight shot. Any rules of thumb for selecting pole class? I have the NESC and the RUS design guide - but I don't want to go crazy on the calcs for something this small. Any help would be appreciated


You call 700 ' short distance


----------



## NJWVUGrad (May 12, 2011)

For a straight 13.8KV Aerial run...yes relatively short and straightforward


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> Chewy has a small pole. Maybe he can help???


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## NJWVUGrad (May 12, 2011)

Really? This site is going downhill fast


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> Chewy has a small pole. Maybe he can help???


Space your poles at no more than 2.5 chains or 55yds each. 

18ft clearance must be maintained from the ground but can go down to 9ft in the drop to the home or 12ft for a commercial building. 

The poles must be able to withstand four times the load to which they are subjected. 

The attached pictures may be of some help.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

chewy said:


> Space your poles at no more than 2.5 chains or 55yds each.
> 
> 18ft clearance must be maintained from the ground but can go down to 9ft in the drop to the home or 12ft for a commercial building.
> 
> ...


setting poles in NZ, 2014









Setting poles in North American 1970s


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I would think that 13.8 kv would maybe need a bit more height than 10 ft from ground Chewy.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> I would think that 13.8 kv would maybe need a bit more height than 10 ft from ground Chewy.


Thats medium voltage isnt it?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

wcord said:


> setting poles in NZ, 2014
> 
> Setting poles in North American 1970s


We direct burial our cables now, the illustrations were for the benifif of someone who may not have had access to hiab trucks and borers.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

chewy said:


> We direct burial our cables now, the illustrations were for the benifif of someone who may not have had access to hiab trucks and borers.


It's interesting to look at the old books on techniques from 50+ years ago.
The way construction happened back then (and I guess today in less mechanized societies), was so labour intensive
What would 95% of workers do today, if you took away their battery tools, laser levels and all the rest of the tools they rely on?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

wcord said:


> It's interesting to look at the old books on techniques from 50+ years ago.
> The way construction happened back then (and I guess today in less mechanized societies), was so labour intensive
> What would 95% of workers do today, if you took away their battery tools, laser levels and all the rest of the tools they rely on?


I had to pick up an apprentices jaw off the ground when I used a maul and a plugging chisel to make a 2" hole for conduit through brick rather than getting a core driller in.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

chewy said:


> Space your poles at no more than 2.5 chains or 55yds each.
> 
> 18ft clearance must be maintained from the ground but can go down to 9ft in the drop to the home or 12ft for a commercial building.
> 
> ...


Is that the American electricians handbook?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

meadow said:


> Is that the American electricians handbook?


No its a vintage New Zealand linesmans handbook.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

wcord said:


> It's interesting to look at the old books on techniques from 50+ years ago.
> The way construction happened back then (and I guess today in less mechanized societies), was so labour intensive
> What would 95% of workers do today, if you took away their battery tools, laser levels and all the rest of the tools they rely on?


have more apprentices.lol


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

chewy said:


> Thats medium voltage isnt it?


Google answered my question


----------



## sucocoop (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm sure you've already done the job already. But here, we do 270' spans between poles, and in an open field using RUS standards, the min height for that would be 18'6" I believe without looking. If you use cross arms, 35' poles are good. Without cross arms (Vertical configuration), I might use 40's. All the poles we use are class 4 or class 3.


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

sucocoop said:


> I'm sure you've already done the job already. But here, we do 270' spans between poles, and in an open field using RUS standards, the min height for that would be 18'6" I believe without looking. If you use cross arms, 35' poles are good. Without cross arms (Vertical configuration), I might use 40's. All the poles we use are class 4 or class 3.




That sound a lot closer to the way we have to do it.
Other than nothing under 40' poles now for us for primary.


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

wcord said:


> What would 95% of workers do today, if you took away their battery tools, laser levels and all the rest of the tools they rely on?


 There'd be a lot fewer memes.


----------

